# Hola/hello



## tigger_uhuhu

Me gustaría saber como dices hola en tu idioma, agrega cuál es y, si es posible, la pronunciación.
Saludos
Tggr

Hey! I really want to know who do you say "hello" in your own language, and, if you can, the pronunciation.
Cheers
Tggr


----------



## jester.

En Alemania se dice "Hallo".

Pronunciación:
H inglés - a española - ll como una l en español - o como en español.
La a es acentuada.

Saludos,
j3st3r


----------



## VenusEnvy

This forum is a glossary forum. Each thread must have its own glossary.

According to the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary, a glossary is:
a collection of specialized terms with their meanings.

I'm sorry to say that I don't believe this hilo fits in with the term "glossary", since it only deals with a list of how to say, "Hello". Wasn't there a thread about this in the Other Languages forum?

Look here for the rules and instructions on how to participate in this forum.

Thanks to all!  

...................................................................................................

Este foro es un foro glosario. Cada hilo tiene que tener su propio glosario. 

Segun el DRAE, un glosario es:
Vocabulario de terminos de una misma disciplina, de un mismo campo de estudio, de un dialecto o de un autor, definidos o comentados.


Lamento decir que no creo que este hilo cabe el termino "glosario", ya que solo se trata de una lista de como decir, "Hello". Habia una discusion ya en el foro de otros idiomas, no?...

Miren aqui para las reglas y instrucciones en como participar en este foro.



Saludos a todos!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Bueno, pero no te enojes  Venus
Busqué y no encontré otro hilo igual, quizá no busqué bien.
Si, temía que no fuera el foro indicado, lo siento. Veo que un buen moderador lo ha cambiado ya
Saludos y gracias por tus observaciones.


----------



## Whodunit

En francés:

"Salut" ... s española como en "ese" - al fácilmente como en español - ut como una "ü" alemana

En árabe:

"مرحبا" - marhaban ... mar como en español - h casi como un "j" española en "jugar" - a española - ban como en español

Often the "n" at the end is not spoken.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> En árabe:
> 
> "مرحبا" - marhaban ... mar como en español - h casi como un "j" española en "jugar" - a española - ban como en español
> 
> Often  Never is the "n" at the end is not spoken. pronounced.


 
"Marhaban" is the formal word, which nobody says.  Everybody _says_ "marhaba" - unless you're giving a formal speech or reading the newspaper out loud.  

As for the pronunciation, you described it well, except that the "h" is not similar to all versions of the Spanish "j."  It's a cleaner version of the peninsular "j," but it's quite different from the Latin American "j" (which is more like an English "h"). 

Also, it's important to point out that the emphasis is on the first syllable: "márhaba."


----------



## Nenita84

In Dutch it´s said *Dag*, that´s pronounced like if there were a spanish "j" at the end of the word, but the sound is a bit softer. (_daj)_


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Ahoj.

Jana


----------



## Gremli Skremli

Norwegian: Hei, or Hallo. Or a bit more informal: Heisann.


----------



## Ilmo

En finés:* hei*
Pronunciación (para hispanohablantes): Jei
Se puede usar tanto de saludo como de despedida.
No significa nada.
Otra expresión:* terve*
Pronunciación como en castellano.
Se usa principalmente al encontrarse, pero a veces también al despedirse.
Significa literalmente "sano", pero en realidad es una abreviatura de la palabra "tervehdys" (="saludo").


----------



## JLanguage

hebreo:

שלום
(Shalom)


----------



## Outsider

Portugués: "Olá" (atención a la tilde) u "Oi" (se pronuncia como "hoy").


----------



## elroy

Nenita84 said:
			
		

> In Dutch it´s said *Dag*, that´s pronounced like if there were a spanish "j" at the end of the word, but the sound is a bit softer. (_daj)_


 
I'd like to point out that I think "dag" has to be said in a singsongy fashion, kind of "drawn out," that is "da-ag!"  Otherwise, it just means "day."



			
				Ilmo said:
			
		

> En finés:* hei*
> Pronunciación (para hispanohablantes): Jei
> Se puede usar tanto de saludo como de despedida.


 
Creo que se dice "finlandés" en castellano.
Also, I thought for "goodbye" it was "hei hei."  I have a Finnish friend and that's what I always hear her say.


----------



## azalia

*Swedish* = Hej

*Persian* = سلام  (salam)


----------



## Whodunit

azalia said:
			
		

> *Swedish* = Hej
> 
> *Persian* = سلام (salam)


 
Maybe you should mention how they are pronounced. "Hej" sounds similar to English "hi", I believe. We have some Swedish students in our school, and they often use "hej" (pronounced "hi") when they talk in Swedish. "Salaam" is rather simple. I only want to point out that the stress falls on the second syllable. If it sounds like the Arabic word for "peace", I'd describe the "a" sounds like the "a" in "black". (Not quite correct, but it comes close)


----------



## moki

Turkish - *merhaba*


----------



## showerbabies

En cantonese(Chinese), se dice "lay ho".

"Ho" is pronounced the tone down and back up.  I believe that is the same with that curvy accent on top in spanish?


----------



## belén

showerbabies said:
			
		

> En cantonese(Chinese), se dice "lay ho".
> 
> "Ho" is pronounced the tone down and back up.  I believe that is the same with that curvy accent on top in spanish?



I just started taking Chinese classes so I am encountering the fascinating world of tones. Just so that you know, our "´" in Spanish doesn't relate to tones, but to where the vowel should be stressed when pronouncing a word.

Cheers,
Belén


----------



## showerbabies

belen said:
			
		

> I just started taking Chinese classes so I am encountering the fascinating world of tones. Just so that you know, our "´" in Spanish doesn't relate to tones, but to where the vowel should be stressed when pronouncing a word.
> 
> Cheers,
> Belén



Oh, lo siento.  

But is this accent, " ~ " ie nino, the same as raising the tone up and down?


----------



## belén

showerbabies said:
			
		

> Oh, lo siento.
> 
> But is this accent, " ~ " ie nino, the same as raising the tone up and down?



Well, it isn't exactly an accent, it is a whole letter "ñ", and you pronounce it sounding something like "ninio"

Cheers!

Belén


----------



## cherine

I'd like to add something to the Arabic version(s) :
*marhaba **مرحبا *(stress on the last a)

*Ahlan wa sahlan أهلاً وسهلاً* (with the h like the English one and no particular stress on either syllables)
We also sometimes use the simple *Ahlan أهـلا*. (you'll find Ahlan/Ahlan wa sahlan written in many places in many Arabic countries specially hotels, restaurants...) and it's easier to pronounce 
*salam سلام *(stress on the last a also) (mentioned by Azalia) is also used as a short form of salam aleikum (Peace on you), but we usually say it to bye rather than hi


----------



## Thomas1

Polish: cześć (don't know how to put down the pronunciation  )
Russian: привет (priviet)

Thomas


----------



## Whodunit

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> Polish: cześć (don't know how to put down the pronunciation  )


 
Well, I guess it's pronounced like "tsheshtsh". "*Cz*" like "_tsh_"; "*e*" like the "_e_" in "bed"; "*ś*" like English "_sh_" in "shoe"; and "*ć*" like "_cz_".


----------



## elroy

cherine said:
			
		

> I'd like to add something to the Arabic version(s) :
> *marhaba **مرحبا *(stress on the last a)


 
You meant first, right?


----------



## cherine

elroy said:
			
		

> You meant first, right?


Yep. Sorry


----------



## dez

catalán: "Hola" 

pronunciación: H - como la española (no se pronuncia), O - o abierta del catalán, L - ele española, A - a española.


----------



## suzzzenn

As Belen said, The Spanish ~ has nothing to do with tone! But I disagree that ~ has anything to do with stress or intonation either. It turns the simple sound n to ny (not ni.)


----------



## Nineu

elroy said:
			
		

> Creo que se dice "finlandés" en castellano.
> Also, I thought for "goodbye" it was "hei hei." I have a Finnish friend and that's what I always hear her say.


 

Finés o finlandés.

*finlandés**, sa**.**1.* adj. Natural de Finlandia. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. s.http://forum.wordreference.com/*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Europa.*3.* m. Idioma *finlandés.*


*finés**, sa**.*(Del lat. _Finnĭa_, Finlandia).*1.* adj. Se dice del individuo de un pueblo antiguo que se extendió por varios países del norte de Europa, y el cual dio nombre a Finlandia, poblada hoy por gente de la raza *finesa.* http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. s.http://forum.wordreference.com/*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a los *fineses.**3.* adj. *finlandés.* Apl. a pers., http://forum.wordreference.com/u. t. c. s.http://forum.wordreference.com/*4.* m. Idioma *finés.*


----------



## Nineu

Basque:

Kaixo


----------



## timpeac

I have moved the discussion about the pronunciation of Catalan vowels here
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=81404&page=2

Please - do ask new questions in new threads. You can always post a link to the message you are referring to. As here, a simple question may not have a simple answer which results in the complete hijacking of someone else's thread.

Thank you

Tim, moderator.


----------



## esper

Griego:  γεια (pron. "ya" español)


----------



## somody

*Hungarian:*

Hello
*Szervusz *or* Szia* or *Hogy Vagy (more of a "how are you")
*_Servus_ or_ Siawe_ or_ Hody Vawdy_ (_the "dy" sound is tricky)_


----------



## Hakro

elroy said:
			
		

> Creo que se dice "finlandés" en castellano.
> Also, I thought for "goodbye" it was "hei hei."  I have a Finnish friend and that's what I always hear her say.


You are right: It's very typical, although not necessary, to use the double "hei hei" for goodbye. The double "hei hei" is also used as an answer for the first "hei".

There's another expression "moi" and "moi moi" that is used exactly the same way.

"Moi" comes from the Swedish "morgon" (= morning).


----------



## xav

The French accents (é, è, ê) were used to write the Vietnamese tones.

In French, you can say not only "Salut !", but of course "Bonjour !" (rather more difficult to pronounce...).

In Italian : "Ciao !" ("Tchao", or "Tsao" in the Nord) or the beautiful, direct from Latin "Salve !" (in the Nord).


----------

